# [Kurztest] Noctua NF-S12B FLX



## rabensang (12. November 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Inhalt:*



*Einleitung*
*Spezifikationen*
*Technik erklärt*
*Verpackung/Lieferumfang*
*Verarbeitung/Details*
*Betrieb*
*Fazit*
 


*Einleitung:*​ 
Die Österreicher von  Noctua sind bekannt für ihre guten, hochwertigen  Kühler  und ausgefallenen Lüfter-Kreationen. Der Hersteller bemüht sich, seine Produkte stetig zu verbessern und deren Leistung zu steigern. Dazu gehört der sehr beliebte, leise  und leistungsstarke NF-S12 Lüfter, der seit einiger Zeit ein Update in Form zwei neuer Modelle bekommen hat. Der NF-S12B ULN und der NF-S12B FLX unterscheiden sich lediglich in den Drehzahlen, die mit den beigelegten Adaptern zu erreichen sind. Trotzdem kann das Einsatzgebiet kaum größer sein. In diesem Review erfahrt ihr alles über den NF-S12 FLX Lüfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Spezifikationen:*



*Format*: - 120x120x25 mm
*Lagertyp*: - SSO-Bearing
*Blattgeometrie*: - NF-S12B Blade Design mit BBT
*Umdrehungsgeschw*. (+/-10%): - 1200      RPM
*Umdrehungsgeschw. mit L.N.A.* (+/-10%): - 900 RPM
*Umdrehungsgeschw. mit U.L.N.A.* (+/-10%): - 600 RPM
*Volumenstrom*: - 100,6 m³/h
*Volumenstrom mit L.N.A.*: - 75,8      m³/h
*Volumenstrom mit U.L.N.A.*: - 49,2      m³/h
*Geräuschentwicklung*: - 18,1      dB(A)
*Geräuschentwicklung mit L.N.A.*: - 10,6      dB(A)
*Geräuschentwicklung mit U.L.N.A.*: - 6,2      dB(A)
*Statischer Druck*: - 1,31 mm H2O
*Statischer Druck mit L.N.A.*: - 0,76      mm H2O
*Statischer Druck mit U.L.N.A.*: - 0,34      mm H2O
*Leistungsaufnahme*: - 1,2 W
*Stromstärke*: - 0,10 A
*Betriebsspannung*: - 12 V
*MTBF*: - > 150.000 h
*Garantie*: 6 Jahre
 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Technik erklärt:*



> *NF-S12B Blade Design* ​
> Beim NF-S12B kommt eine weiter verbesserte Version des NF-S12 Straight-Blade-Designs zum Einsatz, das 2006 neue Akzente im Bereich leiser PC Kühlung gesetzt hat, rasch für sein exzellentes Airflow/Noise-Verhältnis bekannt wurde und den NF-S12 so zu einem der erfolgreichsten PC-Lüfter der letzten Jahre machte.
> 
> Bei der Weiterentwicklung des vielfach ausgezeichneten NF-S12 Impellers für den NF-S12B galt es, das viel gelobte Airflow/Noise-Verhältnis des Vorgängermodells weiter zu optimieren und den statischen Druck zu verbessern, um ein breiteres Einsatzspektrum zu ermöglichen. Diese Ziele wurden durch eine Verringerung der Tip-Clearance an der Blattvorderkante (Leading Edge) sowie durch die Verwendung abgeschrägter Blattspitzen (Bevelled Blade Tips) - eine erstmals beim NF-B9 92mm Lüfter eingesetzte Maßnahme - erreicht.
> ...


Quelle: Noctua.at
 


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Verpackung/ Lieferumfang:*

  Wie sollte es auch anders sein, kommt dieses Noctua Produkt ebenfalls in den verpackungstypischen Farben zum Endkunden. Neben dem Sichtfenster mit Blick auf den Lüfter, sind Features und Drehzahlmöglichkeiten in Kurzform auf der Front aufgedruckt. Ein kleines Highlight in Form einer aufklappbaren Infoseite, bietet die Rückseite, auf der die Lüfterblätter und Lagereigenschaften erklärt werden. Die eigentliche Rückansicht zeigt die Produktbeschreibung in verschiedenen Sprachen, die Features mit kleinen Beschreibungen sowie die Spezifikationen und den Lieferumfang. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


  Zum Lieferumfang gehören der Ultra-Low-Noise-, der Low-Noise-Adapter, 4 Anti-Vibration-Gummis, ein 3 auf 4 Pin Molex-Adapter sowie die eigentlichen Befestigungsschrauben. Kaum ein anderer Hersteller gestaltet seine Zugaben so umfangreich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Verarbeitung/Details:*

  Die Verarbeitung ist gewohnt tadellos und sehr hochwertig. Für den ein oder anderen könnten die Farben den Geschmack verfehlen.  Jedoch steigt damit der Wiedererkennungswert und Noctua hebt sich von der breiten, langweiligen schwarzen Masse ab. Der Lüfter samt Rahmen ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Probanden sehr steif und formstabil. Das liegt nicht zuletzt an der fieberglasverstärkten Struktur. Der NF-S12B FLX genehmigt sich mit 1,2 Watt wenig Strom und kann als sehr sparsam bezeichnet werden. Das ordentlich ummantelte Lüfterkabel, sollte mit den knapp 40 cm Länge mehr als ausreichend sein. 

  Die Verbesserungen zum Vorgängermodell finden sich in der Lager- und die Blattgeometrie wieder, um einen ruhigeren Lauf bei besserer Förderleistung zu ermöglichen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Betrieb:*

  Der NF-S12B FLX tritt gegen starke, hauseigene Konkurrenz in Form des NF-P12 an. Beide Lüfter werden auf einem Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Kühler montiert. Darunter heizt der Q6600 mit 3,5 GHz und 1,45 Volt ordentlich ein. Neben der Leistung wird auch die Lautstärke aus 10 cm Entfernung gemessen. Zum Einsatz kam ein handelsübliches Schallpegelmessgerät. 

  Die Drehzahlen fallen auf dem Maximus II Formula Board knapp 100 U/min höher aus, als es der Hersteller angibt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Die Leistung des NF-S12B FLX liegt stellenweise auf fast gleichem Niveau des NF-P12. Bei sinkender Drehzahl offenbart der verbesserte Noctua Sprössling seine Stärken und lässt die Temperatur nur noch wenig steigen. Die Lautstärke bewegt sich von kaum vernehmbar zu unhörbar. Durch die  beiden beigelegten Adapter,  kann man die Leistung je nach Wunsch sowie Einsatzgebiet mit der Lautstärke abwägen und somit eine optimale Umgebung schaffen.

  Eine Sache, die nicht gemessen werden kann, fällt beim Noctua Lüfter besonders auf:

  Im Gegensatz zu anderen Fans, fällt das Luftrauschen wesentlich geringer aus und sorgt somit für noch mehr Laufruhe.



*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Fazit:*

  Die Mannen von Noctua beweisen, dass auch kleine Veränderungen Früchte tragen können und die Luftkühlung  noch lange nicht am Ende  ist. Der NF-S12B FLX muss als sehr gelungen bezeichnet werden. Seine Leistung liegt über der des Vorgängers und das bei geringerer Lautstärke. Der Lieferumfang ist wie gewohnt sehr umfangreich, die Verarbeitung sowieso exzellent und der Preis mit knapp 17 € hoch, aber in Betracht auf die Tatsachen angemessen.  

  Der Lüfter sollte nicht nur Silent-Fans überzeugen können. Der Einsatz auf Radiatoren bietet sich durch die hervorragenden Eigenschaften geradezu an. Von mir gibt es daher eine uneingeschränkte Empfehlung sowie den Gold Award. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__________________________________________

Den Noctua NF-S12B FLX kaufen...

__________________________________________​ 
*zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
​


----------



## rabensang (12. November 2009)

Bilder


----------



## rabensang (12. November 2009)

Bilder²


----------



## rabensang (12. November 2009)

Bilder³


----------



## rabensang (12. November 2009)

Bilder extra


----------



## Stevii (12. November 2009)

Wieso Kurztest?


----------



## killuah (12. November 2009)

steve_oggi schrieb:


> Wieso Kurztest?



Hehe stimmt, eigentlich schon  sehr ausführlich.

Ist das der Lüfter, der beim neuen Noctua Kühler beiliegt? Wenn ja, sehr schön.


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (12. November 2009)

Ein, bei den Kühlern liegen immer die P-Modelle bei, welche mehr Druck erzeugen


----------



## rabensang (12. November 2009)

steve_oggi schrieb:


> Wieso Kurztest?



Weils so kurz war



killuah schrieb:


> Hehe stimmt, eigentlich schon  sehr ausführlich.
> 
> Ist das der Lüfter, der beim neuen Noctua Kühler beiliegt? Wenn ja, sehr schön.



Danke.

Nein, dem neuen Kühler liegt ein NF-P12 und ein NF-P14 FLX bei. 



Tommy_Hewitt schrieb:


> Ein, bei den Kühlern liegen immer die P-Modelle bei, welche mehr Druck erzeugen



Die Einsatzgebiete von den NF-P und NF-S Lüftern sehen laut Noctua so aus:

Für folgende Anwendungsgebiete empfehlen wir grundsätzlich den *NF-S12B*: 

Gehäusebelüftung (Ausnahmen: sehr enge Lüftergitter, dichte Filter, starke Behinderung des Luftstroms)
CPU Kühler mit großem Fin-Spacing
Wasserkühlungs-Radiatoren mit großem Fin-Spacing
alle Anwendungen, wo minimale Geräuschentwicklung oberste Priorität hat


 Für folgende Anwendungsgebiete empfehlen wir grundsätzlich den *NF-P12*: 

CPU Kühler mit engem Fin-Spacing
Wasserkühlungs-Radiatoren mit engem Fin-Spacing
Netzteile
Storage-Lösungen
Gehäuse mit sehr engen Lüftergittern, dichten Filtern
alle Anwendungen mit starker Behinderung des Luftstroms
MFG


----------



## coati (12. November 2009)

Danke für den Test 

Habe mich gestern noch damit beschäftigt, ob ich den nehme oder den NF-P12 als Gehäuselüfter.

Edit: Was ich noch fragen wollte, dort steht ja, dass der Lüfter 33-46 db(A) laut ist. Soviel ich weiß kann man das doch nicht mehr "silent" nennen, oder?


----------



## rabit (12. November 2009)

Gibts den als PWM und nicht PWM?


----------



## rabensang (12. November 2009)

coati schrieb:


> Danke für den Test
> 
> Habe mich gestern noch damit beschäftigt, ob ich den nehme oder den NF-P12 als Gehäuselüfter.
> 
> Edit: Was ich noch fragen wollte, dort steht ja, dass der Lüfter 33-46 db(A) laut ist. Soviel ich weiß kann man das doch nicht mehr "silent" nennen, oder?



Nimm den NF-S12B als Gehäuselüfter. 

Die Entfernung des Messgerätes war 10cm. Deswegen fallen die Werte so hoch aus. 33 dBA aus der Entfernung ist unhörbar.




rabit schrieb:


> Gibts den als PWM und nicht PWM?





Den gibts nicht als PWM. Die Drehzahl wird nur durch die Adapter geregelt.

MFG


----------



## rabit (12. November 2009)

Aha ok thx


----------



## Stevii (13. November 2009)

Was bedeutet denn PWM ?
:schäm:


----------



## dbpaule (13. November 2009)

Hi,

Noctua hat mir sowohl P12 als auch den S12B FLX geschickt. Ich hab die beiden mal verglichen und muss sagen, dass der S12B wesentlich laufruhiger ist, auch bei voller Drehzahl. Sonst kann ich absolut mitgehen mit deinen Ausführungen.

Mein 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp ist bald fertig, da werden die beiden genannten Lüfter auch dabei sein.

Lasst euch überraschen...

LG, Paule


----------



## McZonk (13. November 2009)

steve_oggi schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn PWM ?
> :schäm:


*P*uls*w*eiten*m*odulation. Die Drehzahl wird nicht wie sonst üblich per Spannungsamplitude geregelt, sondern per unterschiedlicher Frequenz von Stößen mit jeweils vollen 12 Volt.

Pulsweitenmodulation ? Wikipedia


----------



## Stevii (13. November 2009)

Danke sehr 
Aber habs gerade auch rausgefunden.


----------



## rabensang (13. November 2009)

dbpaule schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Noctua hat mir sowohl P12 als auch den S12B FLX geschickt. Ich hab die beiden mal verglichen und muss sagen, dass der S12B wesentlich laufruhiger ist, auch bei voller Drehzahl. Sonst kann ich absolut mitgehen mit deinen Ausführungen.
> 
> ...




Schön zu hören, dass du ebenfalls die selben Ansichten zu dem Lüfter hast. Zwei ähnliche Meinungen unterstreichen den Wahrheitsgehalt um so mehr.

Wie du in meinen Tabellen siehst, ist der NF-S12B auch gemessen leiser und laufrühiger als der hauseigene Kontrahent.


----------

